# Need help indentifing



## 1959lyrrad (Apr 27, 2014)

I was out today scouting for morels and came across something growing in clusters. The were small yellow/ tan , thin capped umbrella shaped with a thin stalk. just trying to identify. Love to be able to learn about something i have never seen before


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

rad, need pictures cause honestly it could be a number of things.


----------



## 1959lyrrad (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## 1959lyrrad (Apr 27, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------

